# The Voices of Spergatory



## Null (Apr 17, 2014)

Post yourself reading something funny, especially if it's from the forum.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Apr 17, 2014)

Omg I'm doing this as soon as I get home from work. Brilliant.


----------



## Dormiebasne (Apr 17, 2014)

reading from: http://www.kiwifarms.net/threads/chris-post-mortem-where-do-we-go-from-there-on-out.1688/

I think I'll preserve this in a more permanent manner now. It's better to hear it alongside the little picture posted with it, anyway:


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Apr 17, 2014)

*WHATEVER YOU DO. WHATEVER YOU SAY*

*THE ALOGS WILL WIN*

(Somehow. Dont ask me)


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Apr 17, 2014)

Once I manage to get my hands on a microphone, I'll participate.


----------



## DH 384 (Apr 17, 2014)

Welp. Satan beat me to the punch, but here's my dramatic reading of "I learned how it was to feel like Chris for a Day."

http://www.cwckiforums.com/threads/i-learned-how-it-was-to-feel-like-chris-for-a-day.3343/






Don't ask me how I kept a straight face during this. I don't know myself.


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 17, 2014)

R.A.E.L. said:


> More stupid green text shit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Put non-Spergatory ones here: http://www.cwckiforums.com/threads/vocaroo-voices-of-the-cwcki-community.1147/


----------



## The Fair Lady (Apr 17, 2014)

^Oops, sorry about that. Moved 'em there.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 17, 2014)

It's amazing how with some things that when you just read them, you chuckle and close the window thinking, "Pretty spergy."  But listening to these out loud, my Godbear...!

Also, could unbanning be offered to anyone who records their own Spergatory entry, plus an apology recording?


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 17, 2014)

Holdek said:


> Also, could unbanning be offered to anyone who records their own Spergatory entry, plus an apology recording?



No.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 17, 2014)

Liquid Squirtle said:


> Welp. Satan beat me to the punch, but here's my dramatic reading of "I learned how it was to feel like Chris for a Day."
> 
> http://www.cwckiforums.com/threads/i-learned-how-it-was-to-feel-like-chris-for-a-day.3343/
> 
> ...



10/10


----------



## CatParty (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## EI 903 (Apr 19, 2014)

Here's mine. Did a cursory check to see if anyone had read it, but my apologies if it's already been done.

http://cwckiforums.com/threads/the-three-little-chriss.207/


----------



## Pikonic (Apr 20, 2014)

I have this app that takes spoken words and makes it a rap so I did a short one.
http://khush.smule.com/autorap_5351aac6946d0&v2

http://www.cwckiforums.com/threads/i-want-to-shave-my-beard.2708/


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 20, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> I have this app that takes spoken words and makes it a rap so I did a short one.
> http://khush.smule.com/autorap_5351aac6946d0&v2
> 
> http://www.cwckiforums.com/threads/i-want-to-shave-my-beard.2708/


Did I ever mention you're my favorite user here?


----------



## Pikonic (Apr 20, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> Did I ever mention you're my favorite user here?


Cowboys suck


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 20, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> Cowboys suck


Congratulations, I hate you again.


----------



## c-no (Apr 21, 2014)

homerbeoulve said:


> This is my DR: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1VIl2wVBUFh
> 
> From this thread: http://cwckiforums.com/threads/chris-and-pheromone-sprays.2980/
> 
> Thanks C-no.


You are welcome homer. Kinda wonder if these should include any post that respond to the original post. Could it be funny to read what people responded with such as "In b4 lock"?


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 21, 2014)

c-no said:


> You are welcome homer. Kinda wonder if these should include any post that respond to the original post. Could it be funny to read what people responded with such as "In b4 lock"?



Ideally we'd get a compilation recording of Brooklyn's responses from the man himself.


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 24, 2014)

Literally moments behind littlebiscuits, but fuck it, I recorded it and I'm posting it. The readings are different enough, I hope. Also I would've been first had my mic not crapped out on first attempt, so by rules of autism I'm still technically first.


----------



## Pikonic (May 23, 2014)

I made another rap, not as good as 'Shave My Beard'
I present 'Massive Faggots"
http://www.smule.com/p/108236684_43679234

http://cwckiforums.com/threads/all-of-you.3643/


----------



## Dee (Jun 2, 2014)

If this is a shitty format, or you don't want to see my thumb pressed against the camera lens, I can try and change it... but in the meantime, enjoy!




http://cwckiforums.com/threads/chriss-ass.617/#post-45915


----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 22, 2014)

This kind of reminds me of some sort of spoken word poetry jam except not as gay.


----------



## For The Internet (Oct 2, 2014)

(Overly) Draematic reading of What Do I have to Offer:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pcrJkVRkHQ


----------



## Ariel (Oct 2, 2014)

For The Internet said:


> Draematic reading of What Do I have to Offer:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pcrJkVRkHQ


We sound similar!


----------



## For The Internet (Oct 2, 2014)

chimpchan said:


> We sound similar!


 
You also sound like an australian lady trying to (poorly) capture the essence of an autistic manchild via a dramatic reading of a whiny shitpost? Awesome!

Maybe we're from the same part of Oz?


----------



## Ariel (Oct 2, 2014)

For The Internet said:


> You also sound like an australian lady trying to (poorly) capture the essence of an autistic manchild via a dramatic reading of a whiny shitpost? Awesome!
> 
> Maybe we're from the same part of Oz?


I'm from Melbourne


----------



## For The Internet (Oct 2, 2014)

chimpchan said:


> I'm from Melbourne



I guess we're enemies then, I'm from Adelaide ):
But close enough!


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Oct 24, 2014)

My reading of the latest spergatory thread. 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s14uTfPTAT4M


----------



## Dr. Meme (Oct 25, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1lBGOEvRiva
http://cwckiforums.com/threads/hypo...write-a-sonichu-story.5387/page-2#post-382998


----------



## Ancani (Oct 26, 2014)

The thread: http://cwckiforums.com/threads/introduction-and-question.5492/
My horrible voice (no seriously my voice is awful): http://vocaroo.com/i/s1vzXAhdrtdx


----------



## Hyperion (Oct 29, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0pjCd1FHhQ9


----------



## Randall Fragg (Nov 1, 2014)

From this thread: http://cwckiforums.com/threads/why-did-you-do-this-cwcki-moderators-tsk-tsk.5365/
Warning, ear sodimizing voice: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qmeCKnU86V
Edit: Tyce readings https://twitter.com/UnknownSold1er1/status/505776790707900418
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0g3WWgfO9oy
Tyce's heroic fight against the twitter weens: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1vtrvlNmYYM
https://twitter.com/UnknownSold1er1/status/505454122179784704


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 5, 2014)

http://cwckiforums.com/threads/gamergate-shitstorm-ii.5742/page-22#post-393310

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0c2auESOzOh


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 10, 2014)

http://cwckiforums.com/threads/fb-1...gs-calls-for-violence.5859/page-8#post-400061

http://clyp.it/zchhoqq2

Since I apparently went spergy in that post, here it is in actual voice form!


----------



## Sanic (Nov 14, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1vqK2xesvSH

Guys, I'm so happy with how this turned out. This is me and my bro, yo.


----------



## Sanic (Nov 14, 2014)

My last voice post.


----------



## Silver (Nov 14, 2014)

challenge: someone give me any post on the forum and i will read it with all the energy i can muster


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Nov 14, 2014)

Altissimo said:


> challenge: someone give me any post on the forum and i will read it with all the energy i can muster


http://cwckiforums.com/threads/can-we-talk-about-sonichu-balls.4526/


----------



## Silver (Nov 16, 2014)

Challenge accepted.
Due to its length I have to wait for a time when my roommate is like in the shower/I can convince her to leave for a solid 15 minutes though.


----------



## Silver (Nov 16, 2014)

Actually I decided to just take my laptop over to the fine arts building (which is usually abandoned on the weekends) and record in one of the piano practice rooms. Here, have Alti's really autistic-sounding voice. http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NuzBzwoQI9


----------



## ON 190 (Dec 19, 2014)

I make no apologies for quality or lack thereof. NONE.


----------



## Pine Tar (Dec 19, 2014)

I read this instant classic: http://cwckiforums.com/threads/i-have-a-dream.6582/


----------



## EI 903 (Mar 28, 2015)

Seeing as how a lot of the vocaroo links have expired, I'm curious if anyone has interest in restarting this and using a program that will actually keep the recordings permanently. Some of these were classics, and it's a bummer that they are gone. If so, I can preserve recordings from here that are still working, delete dead links, and people can start picking posts that have been freed up by time to read again.


----------



## Drossel (Mar 28, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Seeing as how a lot of the vocaroo links have expired, I'm curious if anyone has interest in restarting this and using a program that will actually keep the recordings permanently. Some of these were classics, and it's a bummer that they are gone. If so, I can preserve recordings from here that are still working, delete dead links, and people can start picking posts that have been freed up by time to read again.


vocaroo.com/i/s1cRBi54Ir3V


----------



## EI 903 (Mar 29, 2015)

Okey doke, people seemed to like the idea of this starting again, so I went through and deleted about seven pages worth of expired stuff. Most of the best Spergatory posts were included in that, so there should be some real gems that don't have readings anymore. Not that duplicates are frowned upon, but sometimes it's hard to top a great reading.

Tagging some folks who had multiple expired readings deleted to see if they're interested in contributing to the renewed thread: @Satan @applecat @CompyRex @bungholio @Hunger Mythos @Waifu @Judge Holden @Fialovy @silentprincess @c-no @Dormiebasne @TrippinKahlua @Organic Fapcup @R.A.E.L. @littlebiscuits @Mauvman Shuffleboard @Holdek @Smutley @Ziltoid @chimpchan @Marella @Tavern Explorer @RogerRabbit1988 @Null 

Also, it would be really nice if someone were willing to go to the effort of preserving the vocaroo readings that are still live into a more permanent format.

For new readings, please don't use vocaroo or any other program that lets files expire.

It's basically starting over, so hopefully people have fun with an open field of spergatory posts to play with. :-)


----------



## Dollars2010 (Mar 29, 2015)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/bye-b...reads-even-though-i-didnt-violate-rules.8466/

https://clyp.it/tdy1hr2h


----------



## Kablamo (Mar 29, 2015)

Hunger Mythos said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/bye-b...reads-even-though-i-didnt-violate-rules.8466/
> 
> https://clyp.it/tdy1hr2h



 

A+



Satan said:


> I recorded this person's emotional plea to have all his or her posts deleted. I tried to record it as emotional as I could: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/i-will-leave-and-never-come-back-to-this-site-if.8566/
> 
> Vocaroo recording.



This reading makes me feel funny


----------



## Vitriol (Mar 31, 2015)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/this-is-what-sluthate-believes-in.8462/

On one hand you get to hear me talk about dicks, on the other it is a sluthate spergatory thread.

uploading to clyp https://clyp.it/3mcdmn5g


----------



## Picklechu (Apr 1, 2015)

As soon as I buy more whiskey, I think I might give this a shot. Gonna have to find something fun to read... I'm thinking Sweetums.


----------



## Fallensaint (Oct 3, 2015)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/i-will-leave-and-never-come-back-to-this-site-if.8566/

Every awful user ever.

http://picosong.com/SguM/


----------



## MasterDisaster (Oct 3, 2015)

Pretty sure this ones been done but it seemed like a good place to start.

I'd like to preface...


----------



## SP 199 (Oct 5, 2015)

Probably doesn't count as Spergatory but i'm gonna post it here anyway and nobody can stop me. 



Spoiler



Aside from you know deleting or moving it




__
		https://soundcloud.com/id%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fapi.soundcloud.com%252Ftracks%252F227023148%253Fsecret_token%253Ds-h8nb4%3Bsecret_token%3Ds-h8nb4


----------



## Sigyn (Nov 8, 2015)

I laughed so fucking hard reading this, excuse my laughter

Edit: THING?

TTCCCHH


----------



## Hat (Nov 8, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> I laughed so fucking hard reading this, excuse my laughter


There seems to be an embedding error.


----------



## Sigyn (Nov 8, 2015)

Hat said:


> There seems to be an embedding error.


Fixed! Thanks to @Dynastia's mom for putting up with such a failure


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 8, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> Fixed! Thanks to @Dynastia's mom for putting up with such a failure



Keep this shit up and she's gonna kick us both out of her basement.


----------



## Zeorus (Nov 11, 2015)

Here's me reading the ramblings of a mad Floridian.



			
				Augustus Sol Invictus said:
			
		

> AUGUSTUS SOL INVICTUS — DEPARTURE MEMO
> 
> To the Grey World of Man:
> 
> ...


----------



## Null (Apr 5, 2017)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0z85oU9uGAx


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 11, 2017)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/christian-weston-chandler-is-straight.1760/






http://vocaroo.com/i/s11JujJQ7eKj


----------



## Reynard (Apr 12, 2017)

I'll have to get audacity and whatnot, and read something by Daddy Derek.  I'm told I do a good Daddy Derek impression.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 12, 2017)

Reynard said:


> I'll have to get audacity and whatnot, and read something by Daddy Derek.  I'm told I do a good Daddy Derek impression.



You should really do something just not to be the vilest furry on the site.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 12, 2017)

I did a reading on @Darlalloons26's first thread, plus choice postings in the thread about him. In hindsight, I could've done a Mexican accent, but he's pretty spastic, so I didn't bother.

Part 1: https://clyp.it/tiowcc4w
Part 2: https://clyp.it/hlpbgihb

Part 1 read-along:


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 13, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/christian-weston-chandler-is-straight.1760/
> 
> View attachment 204199
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s11JujJQ7eKj


omg, that's why everyone hates paintingatree.


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 1, 2017)

https://vocaroo.com/i/s00LjxWYAWWI





https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Gjsp2G0UrI

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/white-genocide.35896/


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 1, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s00LjxWYAWWI
> 
> View attachment 306352
> 
> ...



Among which


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 1, 2018)

So this thread is a thing that happened.

I split it into to parts so it would be more likely for clypit to handle the files
https://clyp.it/5gytbqmk (part 1)
https://clyp.it/lfjpawk0 (part 2)


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 1, 2018)

Kari Kamiya said:


> I did a reading on @Darlalloons26's first thread, plus choice postings in the thread about him. In hindsight, I could've done a Mexican accent, but he's pretty spastic, so I didn't bother.
> 
> Part 1: https://clyp.it/tiowcc4w
> Part 2: https://clyp.it/hlpbgihb
> ...


Darla is a national treasure.


----------



## IAmTheBooky (Aug 12, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo0DaDNDyeo&feature=youtu.be

ITS BORSH @Null  NOT BORSHT!!! ITS GODDAMN BORSH!!!

I read the mumkey/liu thread for the points.


----------



## Spunt (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm going to be doing some VA recordings this week for a project so this could make a good warmup. 

Thing is I'm a bit if a newfag so if there's anything anyone is desperate to hear read out dramatically do point it out.


----------



## Just A Butt (Nov 24, 2020)

does copypasta count?  made this for a friend and figured I'd share it with *all* of my friends.


----------



## OneTriz (Nov 25, 2020)

does anyone wanna voice act my friend finder thread? Lol


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Nov 25, 2020)

OneTriz said:


> does anyone wanna voice act my friend finder thread? Lol


No. you do it, whore


----------



## MemeGrey (Nov 25, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> No. you do it, whore





OneTriz said:


> does anyone wanna voice act my friend finder thread



Yeah and do it in panties with a girly voice


----------



## OneTriz (Nov 25, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> No. you do it, whore





MemeGrey said:


> Yeah and do it in panties with a girly voice



Maybe when im home alone (which is rare cuz my dad is retired)


----------



## MemeGrey (Nov 25, 2020)

OneTriz said:


> Maybe when im home alone (which is rare cuz my dad is retired)


Do it in front of him to assert dominance


----------



## A_Skellington (Nov 25, 2020)

OneTriz said:


> Maybe when im home alone (which is rare cuz my dad is retired)


sit on his lap

don't you down-thumb me you pansy faggot, I'm trying to save your femboy-hood


----------



## GHTD (Nov 25, 2020)

your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio




Me reading Woody Got Welfare.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (May 3, 2021)

So a ways back, I started reading some hairless incest chastity porn from this classic aloud. I've only got the first part of it done, so I figure it's not worth throwing it up formally until it's all finished, just so no-one gets any shaved-clean blueballs. But along the way, I was recommended to read some other fine content.

And so I settled on this post right here, penned by @Dom Cruise, in the classic thread in which a perpetual doomposter promises to stop doomposting and hyperbolizing shit by posting nonsense on an internet forums board so as to avoid doing some exercise and developing useful skills, then immediately goes back on that promise.
Though this post is on a bigger topic than any mere doomposting:




But, uh, then I decided to put a shitty synth to the back of it because I felt like it would help, and now it's this fucking revolting, disgusting abomination.
So enjoy the attached mp4 mp3


OneTriz said:


> Maybe when im home alone (which is rare cuz my dad is retired)


Oh, whoah, you had posted in this old-ass thread. May you rest in the banned afterlife, never again impelled to meltdown due to gaseous discharge.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 3, 2021)

Rich Evans Apologist said:


> So a ways back, I started reading some hairless incest chastity porn from this classic aloud. I've only got the first part of it done, so I figure it's not worth throwing it up formally until it's all finished, just so no-one gets any shaved-clean blueballs. But along the way, I was recommended to read some other fine content.
> 
> And so I settled on this post right here, penned by @Dom Cruise, in the classic thread in which a perpetual doomposter promises to stop doomposting and hyperbolizing shit by posting nonsense on an internet forums board so as to avoid doing some exercise and developing useful skills, then immediately goes back on that promise.
> Though this post is on a bigger topic than any mere doomposting:
> ...


If that's an MP4 you fucked up encoding. Next time H.264


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (May 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> If that's an MP4 you fucked up encoding. Next time H.264


I wanted to use FLAC, but places don't like seem to like that format so I just picked a random extension and googled flac->x converter.

kf has less size limitations than the other place I threw it so I think I can get away with making it an mp3. confirmed, bazinga


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 3, 2021)

Rich Evans Apologist said:


> I wanted to use FLAC, but places don't like seem to like that format so I just picked a random extension and googled flac->x converter.
> 
> kf has less size limitations than the other place I threw it so I think I can get away with making it an mp3. confirmed, bazinga


Ah, you could've prob used wav instead, it's a more widely accepted lossless format, FLAC is for fags.


----------



## Pee Cola (May 3, 2021)

Rich Evans Apologist said:


> So a ways back, I started reading some hairless incest chastity porn from this classic aloud. I've only got the first part of it done, so I figure it's not worth throwing it up formally until it's all finished, just so no-one gets any shaved-clean blueballs. But along the way, I was recommended to read some other fine content.
> 
> And so I settled on this post right here, penned by @Dom Cruise, in the classic thread in which a perpetual doomposter promises to stop doomposting and hyperbolizing shit by posting nonsense on an internet forums board so as to avoid doing some exercise and developing useful skills, then immediately goes back on that promise.
> Though this post is on a bigger topic than any mere doomposting:
> ...


wtf I love Christian music now


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (May 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Ah, you could've prob used wav instead, it's a more widely accepted lossless format, FLAC is for fags.


Yeah, my issue with WAV was that it's uncompressed so it's huge sizewise. FLAC gives you that lossless good good and less size, alas
I thought mp3 was also fairly large as well, but I now realize I was retarded with FLstudio's export options and had... just exported a wav file twice in late-night idiocy


----------



## Videowatcher69 (May 4, 2021)

ew


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 11, 2021)

Yo can i still get epeen points for recording my voice reading a post or 7?


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (May 14, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Yo can i still get epeen points for recording my voice reading a post or 7?


I'm gonna do some this weekend, we can compare epeen sizes


----------



## Sped Xing (May 18, 2021)

Abradolfus_Linclerson said:


> Our economic mess is our fault, I am not disputing that. We made those choices, we signed on to those ridiculous loans. God knows I've made enough stupid choices to end up where I'm at currently. But don't fucking sit there and smarm like you and your generation(s) did not assist us in making and shitting up the beds Millenials and Gen Zyklon must now sleep in. Get it through your fucking boomer skulls: _YOU FUCKERS WERE IN CHARGE AND WE WERE CHILDREN. _Maybe we didn't listen to _everything_ you said, but we stupidly assumed you might actually know something about adulting, and success, and how to make your way in the world. Turns out you were pulling it out of your collective asses the whole time. But, like with Bernie and JoePedo, 'no refunds!'





			https://voca.ro/1g0ECaTsSabB
		


Tee hee.


----------



## MasonSaysMason (May 23, 2021)

Rich Evans Apologist said:


> So a ways back, I started reading some hairless incest chastity porn from this classic aloud. I've only got the first part of it done, so I figure it's not worth throwing it up formally until it's all finished, just so no-one gets any shaved-clean blueballs. But along the way, I was recommended to read some other fine content.
> 
> And so I settled on this post right here, penned by @Dom Cruise, in the classic thread in which a perpetual doomposter promises to stop doomposting and hyperbolizing shit by posting nonsense on an internet forums board so as to avoid doing some exercise and developing useful skills, then immediately goes back on that promise.
> Though this post is on a bigger topic than any mere doomposting:
> ...


dk who the fart guy is butt the quote made me laugh





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro
				



mp3 ver:




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------

